# 4/6 report--quality, not quantity..



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Put the plastic boat in the water at wrightsville after school today. It was nice out, but the fishin was going slow for the most part. I had a couple of short strikes and was gettin pretty frustrated.

Right as i was about to say the ol "3 more casts and i'm done", i hooked into a nice fish. Had my downrigger ball anchor down, but i still got pulled up under the docks. I had to grab the spool a couple times and pray the powerpro didnt snap. It turned out to be my lucky day.

34" and 14 lbs of redfish on my rip-off boga grip. A nice old lady was out on her deck and snapped a few pics for me before the release.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

perty work


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Smokin'!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Nice werk...did ya land her on that Stradic...which model is it?....what rod do ya use?....

I was thinkin of goin Cape Fear / lite tackle rod and Daiwa Millionaire on tha next yak rod


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

yeah stradic 4000 on a tsunami 701mh. decent rod for the price but i wouldnt mind steppin up to that cape fear like you're talkin about one of these days.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice work ryan...


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Purdy.
TC


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice fish......*

Good job.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Sounds like she took you on the old Nantucket sleigh ride. Nice looking fish, congrats.


----------

